# The history/theory of the Dutch stile aquaescaping



## alexopolus (Jan 18, 2010)

I found this post in PT, very interesting!

http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/crash-course-dutch-style-aquascaping.8713/


----------



## wwh2694 (Aug 15, 2008)

Nice thanks


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

I think you should ask that Aukes guy if we can compile his posts in one good looking article and post them on our website. I bet it will be no problem. 

And that information is very valuable - try to find it anywhere else.


----------



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

I also love how the contest isn't just about who can take the best photo at a single instant in time. It's a measure of the aquatic gardener as a whole.

BTW: That tank in post 11 is my dream tank.


----------



## alexopolus (Jan 18, 2010)

Fred will be talking about Dutch Style Aquariums on the June 29th meeting His tanks are beautiful.
And you are right Niko, I was looking for information on DSA and I couldn't find much.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Good timing Alex! I'm actually in contact with a few of the best folks over there trying to compile info for a TAG article on the subject. Lover's of the Dutch style should be looking forward to a few exciting things from the AGA this year. *hint hint* Get your tanks ready for September! *hint hint*


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I found this about Dutch aquariums.

http://aquascapinglove.com/basics/the-dutch-aquarium/


----------

